# Whats the rarest fish you own?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I personally dont think I have any... maybe my gold lyretail mollies (but thats cause I've never seen them before!)


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i dont think i have any either... i have a lyretail balloon molly and it was the first i've seen too, but i'm pretty sure it's not rare!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably have to be my Coffebean tetras.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My rarest cories are my Black Aeneus








And my Robustus!








These fish are VERY rare (in my area at least) If anyone has either type...and they are willing to trade/sell them...please PM me. :wink:


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

um probably my nicer HMs wheni was breeding betta, but now either my butterfly pleco, some of my discus, or cockatoo apistos


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope people will post to this topic actively. It would be really interesting to learn what kind of more or less rare species you guys have!

I think my rarest fish are betta coccina, and maybe betta pugnax. Some plecos are slowly beginning to become rare because they cannot not be exported from Brazil anymore. So maybe L270, L272, L174 turn rare some day unless more and more people manage to make them spawn.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

3 L174 (spotted Zebra Plecos) and 7 Zebra Otocincluses and 4 L46 zebra plecos. I don't know if they are considered "rare" but sure are my most expensive.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the black ghost knife is not rare, but it's quite rare here in VN. So I prbably think it's him.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I don't think that any of mine are _rare_, but most of them aren't very _common_ either.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

My rarest are probably my Uaru Cichlids, or my Red Tail Sternella pleco. Mybe my Dwarf Giraffe Catfishes or my Polypterus Delhezi?

I don't know, it's hard to say what's rare... These were probably the hardest to find, and some of them were certainly my most expensive, but I don't know if they're actually rare. I love all the oddball fish. Sorry, I don't have a camera to take pictures with.

-Flynn


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

12" spotted gar,(Only in England though)


----------



## aurora_skys (Feb 8, 2005)

hmm.. probably my dwarf puffer (although maybe not so rare now that petsmart has sold - and then discontinued - them!)
for info on em try dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

My fertile Black female Betta


RC


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm.... nothing extremely rare (I get most of them at club auctions) but I've had some nice _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_ 'moliwe', I've got a few nice cories (_Corydoras reticulatus_ I think), some sweet rainbows (_Melanotaenia praecox_) and some nice dwarf cichlids (_Laetacara curviceps_, triple-red _Apistogramma cacatuoides_, etc).

Nothing too common in the local shops, but bred locally by folks in the fish club.

I did have a trio of neat west african cichlids, F1's, that one of the guys had bred (from what I've read he is the first in the states to have bred them, Gary Elson may have bred them in canada) - but after one jumped I game them back to the breeder to see if he could cross them back into his stock (I don' t think he's gotten any more fry). I forget the name (I'd have to look it up, it has changed a few times...).

unless native fish count - in which case I'm pretty sure I'm one of the few people keeping temperate marine fishes... lots of rare fish in that tank...


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

zebra plecos
puntius denisonii aka redline torpedo barb
montezuma sword- Rascon strain


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

my cories are albino corydoras aeneaus and red zebra cichlids unless guppies count I have lots of them


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have an african gar , a bucktooth tetra and a spotted pike. not sure if their rare all over, but sure are around here!


----------



## myles (Jan 21, 2005)

prolly be my nile puffer, seem fairly rare. Not really tho haha.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I own a full adult Aulo. Tangerine and L260 queen pleco's kinda hard to find, tangerine harder to find.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd like to see your gar and your pike Fisfreaks, do you have any pics?


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

my "rarest" would be my spotted raphael .. the one i bought is hte only one i have seen in my area ( of the places i go to regularly anyway) which is why i bought him ...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man here are a few pics....we have a royal pleco as well


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing! What do you feed them on and how big are they?


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

My hybrids! Only 53 in existance (maybe less, they like jumping out of tanks) RD/Midas x convict/carpintes.  Other than that maybe my long finned albino oscar... only know of one other person who used to have one.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well the gars eat rosy reds, cant get them to eat anything else but live fish. the bucktooth tetra, will have to get a pic 4 u, will eat guppies beefeheart flakes, brine shrimp, and bloodworms. the striped pike is about 6 inches long, the bluntnose gar is still a baby yet, hes only 3 1/2 inches the bucktooth tetra is 3 inches, and our royal pleco is 4 inches


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The gars despite their size and large mouth with a lot of teeth, will get endlessly tortured by the exodon tetras, or bucktooth tetras. theyve been known to kill oscars, or the gar will eat them. depends on the size.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oops, assumed it was an alligator gar sorry, not sure what kinds those are from the pics. i think the lower one, bluntnosed gar, is either a "rocket gar" or hujeta (FW barracuda) http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/c-hujeta.htm
yeah.... notice the black spot on its tail. also known as a slant nose gar.

eidit: nonetheless it will still be relentlessly picked on by the exodon tetra, and they need larger aquaria with wide open swimming spaces, they are fast. needs >90 gallons.

edit again: they are very rare fish.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

heh, i sure dont have any rare ones.... flounder? not many people have those? eels are not too common in tanks, but i have 2 of em.... and a borneo sucker, havent heard anyone talk about those guys..... i want to get a black ghost, but they are big, and i dont wanna buy one and have it die, so ill wait till everything is running well before i get one


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

would a cowfish be rare ?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

whoa!! that cowfish is awesome!!!!! where did you get it?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's salt water fish. and i have seen them here. well anything is rare here, so i guess my tire track eel, which is very common.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cow fish are very common salt water fish.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Didn't think about this when I replied on the first page, but I guess my rarest fish would have to be my _Hemichromis sp._ "Moanda". They're plentiful in the wild, but they are still considered newly discovered... And the first pairs were brought into the US in late 2004.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hmmm..... Probably my Boesmani Rainbows and African Butterflyfish.
not very rare, lol


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

I would say the rarest fish i have is the whale catfish, which i had to do a post on here to find the alternate names and i have only ever seen the 2 i have


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

There are about 5 of those whale cats in a fish shop near me, but no-one ever buys them because they are so expensive. They're a nice fish though.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah about 32 dollars here hey were a christmas gift


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm.... Rare....

Scarlet Badis
Aspidoras sp. "Black Phantom"
Perlvicachromis signatus
Neolamprologus ???? Unidentifyable species that came in on a mislabeled shipment
Red Lizard catfish
Aphanius sophia persepolis


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

cowfish aka tank nukers


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

maybe this guy.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Aspects, this thread hasn't been active for almost four years. Check the dates before posting.

That is a cool fish though.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

does the last post date make the post any less relevant? im just trying to get some action going here. and rather then start a new thread thats already active in the database, i figure it makes more sense to pull this one up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmm.by rare it would be a species not often found in the hobby.mainly because many truly rare species may well be protected;and therefor illegal to own.i don't think we would find anybody willing to admit to owning any of them..lol
i have 2 species almost never seen in the hobby..a royal shampupa pleco and some weitzmani tetras.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i have a friend here with a true blue eye pleco


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha!! I've got a common pleco, a crowntail betta, and 4 veiltail bettas!! What a rare group!


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I think the rarest fish I've ever owned was a white Betta with an albino red eye. The other eye was wine red. The rarest FW fish I have now are my humpbacked Limias. Not very rare, but just try to buy some. I had to order mine from Canada. The rarest SW fish I have are my red Brotulids and Zebra Catalina Goby.

I agree about bringing up old threads. I've mentioned this before. If I find an old thread that is interesting and still relevant like this one, I am hesitant to bring it up because someone always jumps in to chastise people for that. There are few active threads at any given moment, and personally, that's why I post so infrequently. I feel that if a thread is relevant or interesting, like this one, it can be brought up no matter how old it is. In fact, any thread should be brought up if someone has information to add to it that could help someone who is searching for it in the future. I'm a member on a lot of forums and have never heard of that rule before. For the number of members on this forum, there isn't an awful lot of activity, so should we be discouraging members from posting for any reason (aside from offensive language of course)?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i have one of these guys too. not eactly rare, or a fish, but you dont see them too often.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is one of those kinds of threads that can be dredged up year after year and still be relevant, and I'm kind of glad it got resurrected. Admittedly, we often see pointless posts made in very old threads, and it gets annoying, but reviving cool threads like these is perfectly okay and not at all discouraged.

I even have a crazy idea, which Felicia should like, for something I call _"Night of the Living Thread!"_ in which we all go back through the archives and bring back a few *worthy* threads of old on purpose, resulting in oodles of new topics for everyone's posting pleasure. Don't do it yet, though; let me get a few details ironed out first, and we can make a big event out of it. Otherwise it would just be lame.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a baby South American lungfish and some Axololtls. Well, the axolotls aren't exactly a fish more like a fully aquatic salamander or one that never morphs. Pictures will come later, I promise.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

offhand - my _Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi _ are fairly uncommon, as are my "goo obo" gudgeons. I've got a few tanks of killies, none of which are super common (although none are rare in killie circles, they're not typical LFS fish).
Hmmm my Honduran Red Points are becoming more common at fish club meetings, I guess, and my _Pelvicachromis sp. "sacrimontis"_ are a fish I often read about but rarely see.
I've got one nice "red lizard pleco" - L010a
Oh and of course, my dwarf indian mudskippers - imported as _Periophthalmus novemradiatus _ but probably a related undescribed species.

I'm afraid most of my other fish are fairly common (even if they're not "bread and butter" fish in the LFS biz, they're far from rare) - sevrums, nicaraguense cichlids, "ancistris sp(3)", Celestial pearl danios, microrasboras, butterfly goodieds, common loaches, lots of common dither fish, etc etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi


I want these. There awesome. 
You could say the goodieds are rare because they are endangered in the wild although they are fairly available in the hobby.

I got some Psuedotrophesu sp. "daktari" at ACA which I have never seen anywhere before.


----------

